# Should I?



## Steve H (Nov 17, 2020)

I went to the The River Rat cheese store and bought some cheese. I've smoked probably 200 pounds of cheese over the years. But I think some of this cheese should be spared from the smoke.








This is ok.







No problem....







This might get me strung up for smoking! I am really tempted. Wife thinks I'm crazy!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 17, 2020)

I'd go for it and blame it on Covid.  Let us know your decision Steve.

Chris


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 17, 2020)

I vote for the curds to be breaded and deep fried.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 17, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> I vote for the curds to be breaded and deep fried.



Or smoked, then breaded and deep fried. Good idea.


----------



## 2Mac (Nov 17, 2020)

Smoke some of the curds and put them in Fries and Gravy and make yourself some Great Canadian Poutine LOL


----------



## Steve H (Nov 17, 2020)

2Mac said:


> Smoke some of the curds and put them in Fries and Gravy and make yourself some Great Canadian Poutine LOL


Oh yeah, I'll be making Poutine for sure. I made that about a year ago with some smoked curds. It was fantastic.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 17, 2020)

I think I would smoke it all! You could use the smoked curds in a antipasto. Check out this recipe ut looks good. Although I would add in some other olives personally.








						Green Olive and Cheese Curd Antipasto | Recipe Goldmine Recipes
					

Green Olive and Cheese Curd Antipasto is delicious served with salami and flatbread crackers.




					recipegoldmine.com


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 17, 2020)

Nice looking cheese. I second the poutine


----------



## xray (Nov 17, 2020)

I’d say smoke the curds and have some poutine.

As for the aged cheddar, I would enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 17, 2020)

WOW 
That's what life is all about decisions decisions decisions then you hope you made the right choice.

Warren


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 17, 2020)

What I am wondering is Why are you hesitating?  

John


----------



## Steve H (Nov 17, 2020)

xray said:


> I’d say smoke the curds and have some poutine.
> 
> As for the aged cheddar, I would enjoy it for what it is.



That is what I'm thinking as well.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 17, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> What I am wondering is Why are you hesitating?
> 
> John



 Now that is a good question!


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 17, 2020)

Go for it!

Have you tried Great Lakes Cheese?

Especially the Adams Reserve Cheddar...

I live very close to both Clayton and Adams, but prefer Great Lakes over River Rat.


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 17, 2020)

I've never smoked cheese Steve. I've had 14 year-old single malt scotch whisky a number of times, I'd tend to leave it the way it is. RAY


----------



## zwiller (Nov 17, 2020)

I'd leave the curds and the well aged alone but smoke the extra sharp.  8 and 14YO?!?!?!?!  WOW.  I think I now have some smoked cheddar about 5YO.  Need to put more down.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 17, 2020)

Thanks for the like Steve it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Nov 17, 2020)

bill ace 350 said:


> Go for it!
> 
> Have you tried Great Lakes Cheese?
> 
> ...



I have had them as well. That company has some good cheese too.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 17, 2020)

zwiller said:


> I'd leave the curds and the well aged alone but smoke the extra sharp.  8 and 14YO?!?!?!?!  WOW.  I think I now have some smoked cheddar about 5YO.  Need to put more down.



The aged cheese is out of this world good. I went back this morning for some 16 and 18 year old. But they were out. I should have got some yesterday when they had some.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 17, 2020)

Bummer - hind sight foresight.

Warren


----------



## zwiller (Nov 17, 2020)

I gotta ask...  How much? 

I admit I will eat a bar or 2 early purely for scientific reasons   but I put nearly all my smoked cheese down for at least 1 year. Quite amazing what one year does to cheap store cheese. Might not work as much with the nicer stuff. VERY interested in some american deli white I did last year, will be ready soon.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 17, 2020)

Cheese Curds?







The aged stuff would be hard to smoke. Maybe cut the blocks in half and smoke one half of each. Then compare the flavor.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 17, 2020)

zwiller said:


> I gotta ask...  How much?
> 
> I admit I will eat a bar or 2 early purely for scientific reasons   but I put nearly all my smoked cheese down for at least 1 year. Quite amazing what one year does to cheap store cheese. Might not work as much with the nicer stuff. VERY interested in some american deli white I did last year, will be ready soon.



Not as much as you'd think. This company has a quite large warehouse for aging.  8oz of 14 year old cheese will set you back about 13.00.









						Cheese
					






					riverratcheese.net


----------



## Steve H (Nov 17, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Cheese Curds?
> View attachment 471246
> 
> 
> The aged stuff would be hard to smoke. Maybe cut the blocks in half and smoke one half of each. Then compare the flavor.



That's my thought as well. But not the 14 year old!


----------



## bbqbrett (Nov 18, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Not as much as you'd think. This company has a quite large warehouse for aging.  8oz of 14 year old cheese will set you back about 13.00.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I had been wondering the same thing.  That is quite a bit cheaper than I would have expected.  Do they ship?


----------

